# Removing an ISIS Bottom bracket.



## mtbcyclist (Jan 23, 2004)

Got an 02 NRS2 I am trying to remove the bottom bracket on. Done this a bunch of times on other bikes (ISIS and non ISIS) but this one has a catch for what ever reason.

I can remove the non-drive side cup just fine. The drive side cup (which is also the bearing cartridge) is the issue. The tool I am using won't fit over the splined spindle the crank arm slids on to. Kind of weird cause it fits over the non drive side spindle just fine. The tool I am using is a standard park tool bottom bracket remover like this: http://www.parktool.com/tools/BBT_2.shtml

Any body got any suggestions? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Check the spindle "teeth"*

to make sure it hasn't been damaged by improper crank installation (too much or too little torque). damaged splines will cause the tool not to fit snugly or not fit at all. If this is the case, also check the cranks to make sure it is not damaged as well (best way to do it is to try to fit the drive side crank to the non drive side spline...
Good luck...


----------



## mtbcyclist (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think its damaged as it does actaully fit over the spline of the spindle but its about 1/4" away from seating into the cup of the bottom bracket. Still kind of stumped, but I am getting ready to go tinker with it again.


----------



## will8250 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi,
You might try going to your LBS or whatever and getting an ISIS BB specific remover. I have an old school park bb remover where the center bore isn't large enough for the ISIS spindle to fit into (keeping the remover from engaging w/ the splines on the bb at all). Hope that helps. Lemme know how it goes.


----------



## CruzinJapan (Jan 12, 2004)

*It it a Race Face BB?*



mtbcyclist said:


> Got an 02 NRS2 I am trying to remove the bottom bracket on. Done this a bunch of times on other bikes (ISIS and non ISIS) but this one has a catch for what ever reason.
> 
> I can remove the non-drive side cup just fine. The drive side cup (which is also the bearing cartridge) is the issue. The tool I am using won't fit over the splined spindle the crank arm slids on to. Kind of weird cause it fits over the non drive side spindle just fine. The tool I am using is a standard park tool bottom bracket remover like this: http://www.parktool.com/tools/BBT_2.shtml
> 
> Any body got any suggestions? Any help would be appreciated.


When RF first came out with their ISIS series BBs, you had to use their tool to remove it. for some reason, the outer diameter of the BB shaft was larger than other BB manufactures. I had to purchase a RF BB tool that would accomodated this size difference when I purchased their ISIS BB and Next LP cranks.

However, I thought I heard that the Park BBT-2 was modified in recent years to work with the RF BBs. How old is your BB tool?

Maybe, this is your problem? I certainly can't say for sure.

Good luck.

Chris


----------



## mtbcyclist (Jan 23, 2004)

It ended up being a stuck spacer on the spindal. Got it off and then got the BB out. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Xyzzy (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey Chad, we miss you on the TE list!


----------

